# McClelland – 2010 Classic Virginia



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*

I got this bulk from a local B&M. The pouch aroma is the classic McClelland ketchup smell. From what the tobacco monger told me, no one buys this blend very often and had been sitting undisturbed for several months. I don't know too much about aging, so I don't know if this would qualify as 'aging' per say.

It comes in broken flakes, which I stuffed into my va pipe (some generic Italian, but it seems to do a good job with Virginias) I rubbed out a little to sprinkle on top to get the thing burning. It lit easily. Charring, tamping and lighting, and I only required one relight.

First 3rd was full of sugar. The sugar crystals were great on this one. This is a very sweet tobacco. The same high quality I have come to expect from McC's Va. I could tell it wanted to bite me, though, and bite me hard! My tongue started feeling rather tingly, almost like it was getting burnt with hot soup. I got the warning of the bark and backed off a little. I puffed a little slower and a little more gently and the thing settled right down. Oh! The sugar! It's a good thing I'm not a diabetic.

Second 3rd was still very sweet. The smoke became full, rich and buttery. Toward the end of the second 3rd the taste of hay started coming through and I got a peppery taste almost like a vaper. But I know there is no perique in this blend. At least I don't think so.

The last third of the bowl had some spill over hay/pepper taste. The sweetness had mellowed out considerable by this point; it was still there, but I had to concentrate more in order to taste it. Almost when the bowl had finished I started tasting something like a flower perfume which caught me by surprise.

I recommend it. It is a fantastic smoke when I need a break from my latakias. Take it easy, though. It can bite, so treat it with the respect it deserves. This one gets a solid 8/10.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*

i really need to find a B&M that has McClelland bulks on site and in stock. been meaning to try this one, 5100 and 2015.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*



IHT said:


> i really need to find a B&M that has McClelland bulks on site and in stock. been meaning to try this one, 5100 and 2015.


I haven't tried 5100 so I can't comment on it. I tried 2015, and I was severely disappointed. I thought it was flat and tasteless. Don't mean to put you off; just letting you know what I thought.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*

Haven't tried this one, as I have a preference for tinned tobaccos. It does sound very tasty, as I really like McClellands VA's, especially #24 and #25. Tried the 5100 and was not impressed, so I jarred it. Hopefully it will get better with a little jar time.

But, I love the sweetness of a fine VA. This is a flavor I could never get from a cigar, and deep down have always tried to get from a cigar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*



Alyks said:


> I haven't tried 5100 so I can't comment on it. I tried 2015, and I was severely disappointed. I thought it was flat and tasteless. Don't mean to put you off; just letting you know what I thought.


no, that's cool. that's how we all learn. it's listed as one of the "touchstone" tobaccos for a Va/Per, and me being a va/per kinda guy, need to try it.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*



Alyks said:


> I haven't tried 5100 so I can't comment on it. I tried 2015, and I was severely disappointed. I thought it was flat and tasteless. Don't mean to put you off; just letting you know what I thought.


:tpd:
I've found similar things with their 2015. It's what prompted the thread stating my annoyance with the pipe a week or so ago. Although the most recent bowls, after heeding other's advice and, whilst not finding it remarkable or in anyway multi-dimensional, an improvement over the initial two.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: McClelland - 2010 Classic Virginia*

2010 is my go to smoke,I have smoked a few pounds of it and find it comparable to matured virginia 22.
One needs to take it a little slow with this tobacco,as it will bite if it is pushed,especially during the first 1/4 bowl,after that, it calms down considerably,and the taste gets a lot richer during the last 3/4 bowl.
I have 8 ounces cellared,to see how much it improves..if that is even possible.p


----------

